# Transmission fluid leak



## nuttybgc (Mar 14, 2008)

After I changed both the power steering hoses connected to the power steering resevoir my leaking there stopped on my 98 E38. But I noticed that now my transmission fluid is leaking from the transmission itself. It will leak when the car is warmed up and after it has been driven but when it is cool and the car isn't turned on it doesn't leak. I inspected it but still can't determine where exactly it is coming from since the leak is very small. Any suggestions?


----------

